# patró nat



## Lucy 2

Hola a tothom:
¿Hi ha algú que em pot dir que és "patró nat" en anglés?
Em sort en la biografía d'un artista.

Patró nat en la Fundació Güell. (??? Patron of the Güell Foundation)

Moltes gràcies per l'ajuda.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Lucy 2 said:
			
		

> Hola a tothom:
> ¿Hi ha algú que em pot dir que és "patró nat" en anglés?
> Em sort en la biografía d'un artista.
> 
> Patró nat en la Fundació Güell. (??? Patron of the Güell Foundation)
> 
> Moltes gràcies per l'ajuda.


hola Lucy 2! 
no serà "patronat" ?
...mmmm... També pot voler dir "nat" = "nascut" el participi de "nèixer".
de totes maneres la frase que has posat no sembla correcta...estàs segur que és així mateix?

salutacions, 
Roi


----------



## diegodbs

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> hola Lucy 2!
> no serà "patronat" ?
> ...mmmm... També pot voler dir "nat" = "nascut" el participi de "nèixer".
> de totes maneres la frase que has posat no sembla correcta...estàs segur que és així mateix?
> 
> salutacions,
> Roi


 
Existe en catalán, pero no sé cómo se dice exactamente en inglés.

MEMÒRIA ANUAL 03/04 - Universitat d'Alacant
*...* president de Santander Central Hispano és, així mateix, *patró nat*; i Andrés
Pedreño Muñoz, creador i primer gran impulsor del projecte, *patró* vitalici. *...*
www.ua.es/secretaria.gral/ va/memoria/2003_04/13_vic_invest/bvmc.htm - 118k


----------



## Lucy 2

Sí, estoy segura que está bien escrito. Hace mucho tiempo, en otra traducción, encontré las palabras "vocal nat", hablando de miembros del consejo de una compañía, pero no me acuerdo como se traducía Miraré a ver si encuentro esa traducción, pero no quería perder el tiempo!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Sí, efectívament "nat" és el (també) participi de "nèixer" o el mateix que "nascut". 
La frase originària pot voler dir que el patró s'ha originat a la Fundació Güell o que n'és originari...espero que algú en tregui l'aigua clara...és molt possible que sigui alguna expressió tècnica  i per això se m'escapa..


----------



## diegodbs

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Sí, efectívament "nat" és el (també) participi de "nèixer" o el mateix que "nascut".
> La frase originària pot voler dir que el patró s'ha originat a la Fundació Güell o que n'és originari...espero que algú en tregui l'aigua clara...és molt possible que sigui alguna expressió tècnica  i per això se m'escapa..


 
Entiendo el catalán, pero siento no ser capaz de expresarme bien.
Un "patró vitalici" sería una persona (persona física, normalmente) que ocupará ese cargo mientras viva.
Un "patró nat" es una persona que ocupará ese cargo mientras sea, por ejemplo, Presidente de un banco. Cuando otro ocupe el cargo de presidente del banco, cambiará la persona física que ocupa el puesto de "patró nat". Tiene ese derecho, como si dijéramos por "nacimiento", pero no es vitalicio.


----------



## Laia

Quan es diu d'una persona que és nat vol dir que fa tan bé una cosa que sembla que ha nascut per fer-la. Ex: En Joan és un líder nat. Això vol dir que tota la vida ha sigut un bon líder.

No sé, necessitaria el context...


----------



## Roi Marphille

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Entiendo el catalán, pero siento no ser capaz de expresarme bien.
> Un "patró vitalici" sería una persona (persona física, normalmente) que ocupará ese cargo mientras viva.
> Un "patró nat" es una persona que ocupará ese cargo mientras sea, por ejemplo, Presidente de un banco. Cuando otro ocupe el cargo de presidente del banco, cambiará la persona física que ocupa el puesto de "patró nat". Tiene ese derecho, como si dijéramos por "nacimiento", pero no es vitalicio.


Perfecto! es lo qué buscábamos!


----------



## diegodbs

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Perfecto! es lo qué buscábamos!


 
Si, pero ahora queda traducirlo al inglés.


----------



## Lucy 2

Sí, Laia, te entiendo, pero creo que en este caso no se refiere a eso.
He encontrado en mi diccionario:
el secretario es miembro nato de.... = the secretary is ex officio a member of...
Creo que con esto se acerca, pero la verdad es que no estoy segura lo que quiere decir "ex officio"!! En el diccionario inglés, pone "by virtue of his office". ¿Es esto lo que quieres decir tú, Diego?
(¡Qué vida tan complicada!! - Ya llevo media hora con esta palabra)


----------



## diegodbs

Lucy 2 said:
			
		

> Sí, Laia, te entiendo, pero creo que en este caso no se refiere a eso.
> He encontrado en mi diccionario:
> el secretario es miembro nato de.... = the secretary is ex officio a member of...
> Creo que con esto se acerca, pero la verdad es que no estoy segura lo que quiere decir "ex officio"!! En el diccionario inglés, pone "by virtue of his office". ¿Es esto lo que quieres decir tú, Diego?
> (¡Qué vida tan complicada!! - Ya llevo media hora con esta palabra)


 
Pues si en inglés esa expresión "by virtue of his office" corresponde a lo que yo decían antes, sí.
Un saludo.


----------



## Laia

Lucy 2 said:
			
		

> Sí, Laia, te entiendo, pero creo que en este caso no se refiere a eso.


 
Sorry! Es que no leo las cosas debidamente y entiendo lo que quiero


----------



## Lucy 2

Vale, entonces pondré "ex-officio patron of the Güell Foundation". He estado googleando mientras, y sale bastante "ex-officio patron".
Muchas gracias por la ayuda de todos (iba a decir todo esto en catalán, pero me he quedado a medio camino. Otra vez será


----------

